# How safe do you feel where you live?



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

:afr


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I put 10 because I'll go for runs at one in the morning sometimes, but I know that's really not smart. Every family member I've admitted that to has tried to convince me to stop. I'm not really in a high crime area, but I border on one. The streets I actually run are usually devoid of people that late though, so I figure it's unlikely a mugger would pick the spot to ambush somebody.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

As I have already mentioned in the previous thread, 10. I did walk alone at night. I do not fear someone will physically hurt me. It is always possible but that doesn't mean I am obsessing about it. I just have the usual SA fears.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty safe. Some of my neighbors are a little sketchy, but I'm heavily armed, so whatever.

I live near north county San Diego anyway and nothing ever happens here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Depends on the street. Seriously like one street is a big no no, the street next to it I tolerate but feel a little apprehensive when I'm walking up it at night alone. It's that close and different in terms of risk.

Where I used to live I felt safer but it was technically a dodgier area, people dealt drugs around there a lot, there was an abandoned warehouse where people would do drugs and get drunk all the time (sometimes even in daylight,) and people would set fire to stuff around there semi frequently. And I would always get approached by people asking for money at night, and there were multiple people who would just talk to themselves.. One time I saw a guy having an in-depth argument with his dog. But I was more independent then and didn't have people like my dad telling me to 'take a taxi, or I'll worry about you' all the time if he knows I'm going out somewhere at night... I understand though that you have to be careful at night, I do, but still.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

The biggest threat around my street would be rampaging cows at night hehe
So yes i feel pretty safe


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Uh, a 10 I guess. I do go for walks late at night alone all the time, actually. 
It mostly depends on where I am in my city, downtown can be pretty rough, but I live in a pretty nice area. If anything my SA and my social ineptitude makes me feel more threatened, rather than the chance of someone physically hurting me. I don't really care about that, like at all. Whenever my mom warns me about rapists/pedophiles, I feel like reminding her I'm 19, and I'd simply be smart and defend myself/kill the c*** if anyone ever tried to hurt me. S***'s kinda silly.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

10. When I'm living on campus, I walk alone at night in Boston all the time, and would do the same in my hometown, which is in the suburbs.



RelinquishedHell said:


> Pretty safe. Some of my neighbors are a little sketchy, but I'm heavily armed, so whatever.


Nice. Gotta stay prepared :lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Srylance said:


> The biggest threat around my street would be rampaging cows at night hehe
> So yes i feel pretty safe


Around here it would be rampaging horses or dogs. hehehe
I've been outside at night and would hear the horses in the field.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

9/10 - You never know, there could be a bear or mountain lion around...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Meanderer said:


> 9/10 - You never know, there could be a bear or mountain lion around...


Which is why I always carry by bear mace with me in the neighborhood. Those nasty dogs will rue the day they choose to mess with me!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I feel safe for the mostpart walking at night, but there has been times guys tried to hit on me from their cars and made me realize I didn't know any self-defense if it goes to ****.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

10. No problems walking at night.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

hmm maybe 4. :um


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll *cycle* alone at night

I ride a bike everywhere now so that's where you'd catch me if it was past 7pm. I feel safer riding on the road than walking on the street for sure. I live in an ok area, but was almost robbed two or three times in it when I was a teenager. Nowadays, the only trouble you get are people with various addictions asking you for spare change.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Women fear me and men love me or something like that... I usually run late at night and don't worry too much about it. If I was a woman, I don't think I would do that here though.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm generally pretty lax about my personal health and safety (when you got nothing, you got nothing to lose, right?), so I have no trepidation about going for a walk in the middle of the night, either at home or at my student house at university. Both places have a reputation for being a bit "rough", but I think it's probably exaggerated.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

I feel relatively safe where I live. My town is extremely small and mostly inhabited by elderly citizens lol. I have walked alone at night on a few occasions, and although I did feel a little bit wary doing so, I felt much safer doing it here than in the last city I lived in (which was much larger and 100x sketchier).


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

No concerns at all. I live in a strictly residential neighborhood with tract housing, so there's little reason for there to be much of a threat given that a lot of families live here.

I have noticed and heard some Section 8 developments and rumors a few blocks away though, so I wonder if things might change soon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't feel safe anywhere because I've seen bad things happen to people in the most unexpected places and even had bad experiences in supposedly safe places myself. Safety is an illusion.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

failoutboy said:


> I think I'm the person out at night who makes people feel unsafe.


Same. Creepy loaner who stalks the streets at night.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I live in a suburb, so I feel pretty safe. Once when somebody was sick or drunk and vomited in my apartment building's elevator, the building actually installed extra security cameras and hired a cop to hang out in the lobby!

We'd probably be on lock down if a real crime was committed. lol.


----------



## gideon ashl (Mar 24, 2014)

So the male-to-female discrepancy between the people who picked #10 really oughtta be addressed in this (and really, all) society.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Pretty safe. Just elk, cougars, and bears to be worried about.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

9. Its pretty safe here in this part of town


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I voted 8.

I live in a small town where the crime is pretty darn low. Mainly just some burglaries here and there but no rapes/murders/assaults and stuff like that. 

I would be nervous to walk alone at night though because of bears.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Always gotta watch out for cougars


You hope you run into them. Such a beautiful site.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Ill walk around at night without a worry in the world. Very safe area I live in and not in the city.

Now the city near by Im a little more nervous if im by myself, its like a different world compared to where im at now. But im usually with my friends or at work when im there.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I voted 10. I've walked to the c-store at night many times before. The neighborhood I live in is really pretty safe. But...go four blocks south and it gets a little rough. I'm always really aware of my surroundings and it's all in how you carry yourself, anyway.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Didn't realise how safe I was here til I spent 2 years living somewhere you couldn't go outside after dark.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

5. Creepy drunks and mentally ill homeless people walking around all the time at all hours. People steal stuff off my porch, yell at me from their houses and the streets, try and open our doors, even stole plants from our backyard once. Had someone pretend to be with an alarm company to try and get in our house. Not safe but not terribly unsafe.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

10. It's mainly old people and families in my suburb.

No problems walking around the city at night either. I finish work in the city and catch the train home nearly every night.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Barette said:


> 5. Creepy drunks and mentally ill homeless people walking around all the time at all hours. People steal stuff off my porch, yell at me from their houses and the streets, *try and open our doors, *even stole plants from our backyard once. Had someone pretend to be with an alarm company to try and get in our house. Not safe but not terribly unsafe.


Wow, we have such different tolerance levels. That description would have been a 2 for me and I would be doing everything possible to gtfo.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I live in calm quiet area so 10.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Wow, we have such different tolerance levels. That description would have been a 2 for me and I would be doing everything possible to gtfo.


It's neighborhood kids, they've been jumping on our porch every few weeks and once in a while they run up and pull on our screen. They're little brats is all, though one time someone tried to open our back door really persistently before they ran away, that time was very scary. It was late and in our dark backyard and they really did try to get in before giving up.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a suburban bubble. Not to say it's immune to crime and a few violent individuals, but I do feel relatively safe. What scares me most about going outside is judgement, wandering eyes, and the possibility of getting lost. I'd love to go walking at night, but of course, due to my authoritarian, control-freak mother, that's not a remote possibility. We have four locks on our front door and I have a curfew of 8pm (amazing, since as of last week I didn't have a curfew -- as I was not allowed outside without a chaperone at all).


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I will walk alone at night, but I don't know if I could say 10/10, so 9.
If I was male, I'd say 10.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Meh. Safe enough, but I wouldn't walk alone at night *anywhere*.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

One of the problems I've had to deal with in trailer parks is drug addicts breaking into our place and stealing crap, which happened to me three times at one place I used to live. Lots of ******** and poverty-stricken folks around here who do heroin and meth so they break into houses and rob people to feed their addiction. Luckily, our particular location is kind of secluded and I don't get the feeling there are many scumbags or untrustworthy people living really close to us, but you can never be sure. I'd probably feel alright walking to the end of the dirt path to the main road, but I wouldn't want to travel any further than that. Drunken gun-toting ******** often traverse these roads. I'm always finding bullets and empty beer cans on the ground, and people go hunting in the woods behind our place of residence.

Still, I'll go with an 8/10.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

There are some fairly unsavoury types around here racing around on mopeds and the area also has one of the higher crime rates of the city, but it's a few people causing problems they aren't exactly silent, so you can easily spot them miles away and take another path if needed.
And I have gone for walks in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

10.

I can go out at 3 or 4am no problem. I don't care about crime, if people want to rob me let them rob me. I've gone for walks in the middle of the night with my headphones on lots of times and nothing's happened to me


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I voted 9. I'm not afraid of walking places alone at night..


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

9. I live in a whitebread, middle/upper-mid class neighborhood -- I've never heard a gunshot before, no conflict whatsoever (except for the neighbor couple who've argued quite audibly a few times). I could probably stay out all night, wandering around, and not be harmed (except there are a few questionable areas, but never have I heard of anyone being murdered or harmed). I'd like to go for a walk at night, but I'm sure my parents wouldn't be okay with it anyway regardless of how safe the area is.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I live in a swamp, no taxis come out here and theres a lot of drunk ******** out at night but during the day its not usually too bad.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I went with 7, I live in a pretty rural area and there are some mean people in my general area and a lot of dogs that are not properly controlled. I think the biggest risk is accidently being shot by hunters, I hear a lot of gun shots. I have also been thrown from my horse after someone shot a gun fairly close to my yard.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> 9. I live in a whitebread, middle/upper-mid class neighborhood -- I've never heard a gunshot before, no conflict whatsoever (except for the neighbor couple who've argued quite audibly a few times). I could probably stay out all night, wandering around, and not be harmed (except there are a few questionable areas, but never have I heard of anyone being murdered or harmed). I'd like to go for a walk at night, but I'm sure my parents wouldn't be okay with it anyway regardless of how safe the area is.


Aren't you scared of Mama June and her cannibal children, though?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

oh its safe here countryside so rampaging cows are biggest threat, door has been wide open all night in the past...I'll close it in future slender man might get in.....i guess a few hunters be out sometimes shooting deer....


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I will leave my house completely drunk at 3 AM to buy a hotdog or nachos or something at 7-11. I specifically go down the alleyways. :b


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Aren't you scared of Mama June and her cannibal children, though?


they moved out so i'm okay


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

10, violent crime is pretty rare where I live. However, property crime is an issue.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel as safe here as I could reasonably expect anywhere, which is to say I'm always cautious. I did risk my life the other day by venturing out for chocolate in the darkness alone and I'm still here to recount the tale.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

10. I live in a ski resort town so it's mainly just tourists and young temporary workers who stay here. There are plenty of drunk people wandering around at night but they're just annoying rather than dangerous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My neighbourhood is completely fine but I have walked alone at night through some of the rougher areas of the city & never felt explicit danger even though there were sketchy people(druggies, cheap prostitutes, drunks, etc) around. Here if you mind your business most people do as well. That's been my experience anyway


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

My town is about as safe as you can get. If you don't put a target on yourself by messing with a group of drunk frat boys, you'd be fine if you're a dude. Unfortunately the college is under investigation for sweeping sexual assault cases under the rug...so I guess it is worse for the female population than I've been led to believe. Still, there has never been a murder in my lifetime here. Might be an assault of some sort like once every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I feel safe where I live overall. But I when going out I try to always be aware of my surroundings just in case.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

9/10 
Not 10/10 since there always could be some vicious animal out there or a psycho ******* killer on the small chance a movie plot ever comes true here. >_<


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

An 8. Pretty safe here


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I walk alone at night. I'm in a big city but my neighborhood is pretty chill. Mostly immigrant families. I think it is made safer because there are so many people walking the streets here at night, men and women.


----------



## Ably (Dec 29, 2012)

I voted 9. Where I live is very safe (i.e. house location), but in surrounding areas, there's high crime. I wouldn't walk around at night, especially since there aren't many people around as witnesses if something were to happen.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

maybe about a 7? the neighborhood that i live in is pretty safe and quiet, but if i walk out of my neighborhood, i don't feel safe at all.. especially alone. the town that i live in is very run down and there are tons of creeps, pedophiles, drug dealers, etc. so yea.. can't wait to move.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

10


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I live in brooklyn and feel safe


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

When I was in college and lived on and off campus I would walk and take the bus at night, no problem. The town was usually pretty busy even at night. But now that I live at home again, I wouldn't. Since I don't drive, I would have to ask someone pick me up, I live in Miami and the neighborhood isn't really that safe I hear. Plus I would probably get lost, all the houses in the neighborhood look the same. especially at night.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*insurance*

in childhood I worried about being attacked or robbed. Never happened in my life.

Much more headstrong a 17 in a new town for uni among friends.

My current apartment alone, was robbed while at work. No damage. I could only assume my ex had the keys and her new boyfriend got in to bag consoles, games and all DVDs. I changed the lock. I made a successful insurance claim

Confident where I am. Paranoid when away a few days if there's a fire or intrusion.

I use one lock and not both to save the fiddliness and after needing replacement keys.

My main concern is when my extremely too loud buzzer knocks me off my feet. It should be a subtle beep and not a fire alarm.

While typing I do hear repeated fireworks or gunfire

Out walking anywhere anytime night/day cold/hot with rain, I'm confident. I cancelled all home insurance to save money when considering moving home


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I hate even the thought of seeing other people. I know nothing will probably happen but it is more like I feel trapped because they even exist.


----------



## Duketrac (Jun 22, 2014)

Got in my car one morning to head to work and found 2 bullet holes in my car.
I conceal carry, (and yes, I have a permit) and I went walking late one night, once.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I especially hate taking out the trash late at night because sometimes there are wild animals near the dumpster. I've had animals I couldn't even identify suddenly appear and show me their teeth. Big ones too. I think one of them was a raccoon but if it was, it was enormous.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

10. As far as I know, there aren't any murderers or rapists where I live so I can walk around the street like a man.


----------

